# Proof of Funds - Study Permit



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am in the process of applying for a Study Permit, to complete a 3 year MA qualification in Alberta.

Part of this process asks for 'Proof of Means of Financial Support'

The annual Program fee is CAD 3500, and the CIC suggest that a single student should have circa CAD 10,000 and CAD 4000 for a spouse - circa CAD 18,000 pa

Would CAD 18k - 20k suffice as proof, or do I need to prove all three years of the course (CAD 60k) up front for the Study Permit?

Any help would be appreciated.

MDV


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lotso said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a Study Permit, to complete a 3 year MA qualification in Alberta.
> 
> ...


You will just need to show evidence of $18,000 approximately.


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Ta, thanks for that.

One step closer ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A three year M.A.? The majority of Master's programs take one year, two at most (I hung around for a second year during mine only because I had won an $18,000 scholarship from the federal government).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will do a Thesis program?
The Program Fee is not the only cost applicable. Don't know if you applied at the University of Alberta, but just to give you an idea:
International Student Fees (Thesis Based) - University of Alberta

How are you going to pay for year 2 and 3?


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

colchar said:


> A three year M.A.? The majority of Master's programs take one year, two at most (I hung around for a second year during mine only because I had won an $18,000 scholarship from the federal government).


The course has a high practical content with fairly long periods of skills practice built into the programme - it could take two years, but we are planning for the full three years.


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> You will do a Thesis program?
> The Program Fee is not the only cost applicable. Don't know if you applied at the University of Alberta, but just to give you an idea:
> International Student Fees (Thesis Based) - University of Alberta
> 
> How are you going to pay for year 2 and 3?


Paying for the course is not the main issue - I am wrestling with how best to provide proof of funding for the visa application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If paying is not an issue, you will have to fund. Just show it.



> The course has a high practical content with fairly long periods of skills practice built into the programme - it could take two years, but we are planning for the full three years.


 This is new to me; you can take a 1 year Master studie where you have to do a lot of practical work, so it gets in total up to 3 years? 
It's not that you take the course only part-time, and you also work part-time?
Are you writing a thesis at the same time or not?
What kind of program is this? Can you tell me a little bit more about it?


----------

